# 2013 MyLink Radio & Touchscreen Disassembly



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Silver dashboard trim removal guide (guide by CHUV) then just undue the few bolts and the radio and screen come out.


----------



## AlwaysSunny (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks for the info, I still need to know what corner to pry from because I don't want to scratch or break the panel. 

Also, are there any pictures of the glove box removal. I tried to undo the glove box by opening and releasing the side tabs but there is still a panel blocking access to the firewall. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

